# What colour will I get if I? (boer breeders please)



## ozgoat (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi all

I have a full red in colour kalahari boer buck that has been bred with two boer does with red head white body. What colours am I likely to get :whatgoat: 

Thanks :clap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

most likely red/white paints to traditionals... depending on the does color genes... could be something else.... :wink:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I would say if your does do not have the color gene you will most likely get traditional's. You could get paints or even a red one but I am more betting on traditional. I have a paint buck that threw one paint and 3 traditional's last year when bred to traditional does.


----------



## ozgoat (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks Toth

So what you are saying they are likely to be like thier mothers with red/brown head with white body. What colour is traditional? Full red/brown? I'm a real novice lol. Am I better of using a buck with red/brown head and white body if I want these colours more?


----------



## ozgoat (Mar 27, 2011)

Sorry for all the seemingly dumb questions but what do you consider a paint


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

a paint is a traditional (they all must have red heads!) with color elsewhere on the body... anywhere... (feet, udder, hips, belly)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks Toth
> 
> So what you are saying they are likely to be like thier mothers with red/brown head with white body. What colour is traditional? Full red/brown? I'm a real novice lol. Am I better of using a buck with red/brown head and white body if I want these colours more?


 No problem.... Yes.. they can be but ...not knowing the color gene pool of the genetics... you could get a nice surprise in there... :wink:

Traditional is ..white body.. red head or black head ect...

Paint is... painted splotches like a paint horse... here and there

Solid is.... all one color(any)

Spotted is...they have spots..


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I have cross bred with boer does. I have two solid red boer/nubian does, they were bred to a traditional fullblooded buck who throws traditionals and paints.
The older red doe gave us traditional kids.
younger red doe gave us solid red w/black highlight twins that looked identical to her.
kiko/boer trad w/blondish head gave us traditional kids, the buckling did have some color between his back legs.
kiko/possibly dairy mix white doe gave us traditional kids who were very pretty, buckling also had color between his back legs.
Traditional fullblooded doe who comes from the bloodlines of the buck gave a traditional doe and a beautiful paint buckling

So that's been my experience so far.... It's always fun to see what they will give


----------



## DulmesFamilyBoers (Feb 26, 2011)

Am I right to say that traditional is Dominant? Both animals must be carrying the the color gene (possibly recessive) to pass it on to the kids. Below is a link to a website for a breeder in WI that I found very interesting!!

I've heard of 2 traditional animals producing a solid kid, but that would mean that they are both carrying color recessively if I understand correctly. For now we have only traditional does, but we are looking forward to next year since we are breeding them to a solid black Boer. We will see if any of the does are carrying color...

http://www.floppyearfarm.com/articlesin ... -for-color


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'd think if they carry the traditional lineage, than that sure would be dominant. Makes sense anyway 
BTW, I'd be interested to see what you get with your black buck and traditional does!!! Hopefully some interesting colored kids, fingers crossed 
We're breeding to a young paint buck who hasn't bred any does yet. He carries the color gene and it will be fun to see what he throws.


----------



## DulmesFamilyBoers (Feb 26, 2011)

I agree, It will be fun to see what we get...hopefully by November we will start finding out!! I will be sure to post! 
My favorite color is still the solid dark red like a couple of yours HoosierShadow...they are beautiful, even if they are not fullblood!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If the sire and Dam have close genetics of solids and reds (color genetics)...those genes can bounce back to the offspring.....real easy... no matter if bred to a traditional or not.... it is like a box of chocolates....you never know what you are going get.... :wink: 
I wish.. the registry's would show... if the genetics carry color or not.... that would help to determine who to breed to who to have better odds to get color...

I have a solid red Doe.. that was bred to a traditional buck and produced me a paint and traditional.

I had a paint doe... with her sire being solid red....bred to a traditional buck ...get traditional ...which I was shocked... :shocked: 

When I bred a paint to a paint... I get paints .... traditional s with (minimal color)...

breeding solids to paints... I can get paints and some solids....

With black headed bucks ...a traditional red headed doe... can throw either black heads or red heads... :wink:


----------



## ozgoat (Mar 27, 2011)

WOW what great informative replies from everyone :clap: Thankyou

 Great people you all are and what a great site TGS is :thumb: 

I have learnt so much from you all and this site over the past few months :shades: :thumbup: 

Only problem I have is the more I learn from you all the more questions I seem to have :GAAH: 

The goat breeders I speak to here don't seem to be as open. They seem only interested in selling off thier unwanted poor quality stock to unsuspecting novice buyers and once they take your money they don't want to know you :GAAH: :shrug: :veryangry: many of them even visit the saleyards and purchase stock to be resold at double the price to novice buyers that don't know any better :veryangry:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are so welcome....we are here for you and others.... :thumb: 

I don't like those breeders either ...that want just your money ...then quickly want to get you out of there....and not educate or want to know you...I for one am a breeder... that will answer any questions one may have.... because I care about my goats and customers and want the goats well cared for...I have sold to many newbies just learning and I tell them.... if they have any questions just e-mail or call..... :wink: 

We don't mind all the questions.... because believe it or not ....we as breeders...old pro's LOL :greengrin: .... myself included ....have learned a few very important things here as well..... So ask away.... :thumb: :hug:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

OK so I will give you my little info here
Black buck bred to traditional red headed doe. Got black headed doe. That doe was then bred to a red paint buck and I got a black paint doeling.
Paint buck bred to 2 traditional does and I ended up with traditional kids.
Minimal paint doe bred to a black buck I got 1 black headed buck and 1 red headed buck with a red spot on his back.
That is just a few breeding's of color genetics for you. I can not wait to breed with my soon to be new spotted buck next year and see what I get. It feels so far away but I can not wait.


----------

